# Guppie: Dropsy or just pregnant?



## bparmar (Mar 14, 2014)

This female has been looking pregnant for two months now. I know she dropped some babies but her belly has not come down at all. I'm worried that she may have dropsy but I don't know for sure. Any ideas?


----------



## bparmar (Mar 14, 2014)

probably dropsy as she died


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Did she pinecone?


----------

